# Beztēma >  Bijušās rūpnīcas Latvijā

## GuntisK

"Parokoties" internetā atradu interesantu informāciju, ka itkā Rīgas rūpnīcā "ALFA" ražoja Intel procesoru analogus.  ::  Varbūt kādam ir vairāk informācijas par to visu.

----------


## marizo

Es arī esmu dzirdējis, ka Alfā esot ražoti rietumu mikroshēmu analogi. Iespējams, nākamnedēļ uzjautāšu vienam cilvēkam, kas par šo jautājumu varētu vairāk ko pastāstīt.

----------


## GuntisK

To ka itkā LM555 sērijas analogus ražoja es zinu, nu bet Intel procesorus!  ::

----------


## marizo

Vispār nebūtu arī nekāds brīnums. Ja pareizi no vēstures saprotu, tad Alfa tolaik (līdz PSRS sabrukumam) bija pakļauta Krievijai.
Tajā laikā (Intel procesors - 1971) krievi bija iemācījušies daudz ko no rietumiem nokopēt. Izmantoja kaut kādu tur ķīmiskās frēzēšanas metodi, lai uzzinātu mikroshēmas uzbūvi. 
Problēmas sākās tad, kad mikroshēmas rietumos sāka izgatavot ar augstas precizitātes tehnoloģiju. Tās vairs nebija iespējams ar minēto metodi izpētīt un nokopēt.
Vispār ja tā sāk domāt, elektronikas vēsture varētu būt rīri interesanta.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

> Vispār ja tā sāk domāt, elektronikas vēsture varētu būt rīri interesanta.


 Tieši tāpēc arī iesāku šo topiku.  ::  Interesē tieši Latvijas elektronikas vēsture un šis ārzemju mikreņu "kopēšanas" fakts ir diezgan interesants.  ::  Vēl viens piemērs -rūpnīcā "KOMUTATORS" laikam ražoja arī moduļus krievu militārajiem satelītiem.  ::  Tauta-atsaucas, varbūt uzrokam vēl daudz interesantus faktus!  ::

----------


## LED

es peec VEF sabrukuma nopirku paaris Latvijaa razotus exportam uz Vaciju domaatus faksa aparatu ar radiotelefoniem! Kvalitaate un dizains baigi ok! Veel tagad liidziigi veikalos tigojas!

----------


## Didzis

Alfa jau nav mirusi    http://www.rdalfa.lv/
http://www.alfarzpp.lv/indexru.html
Te ir Latvijas elektronikas vēsture  http://www.radiopagajiba.latbs.lv/ 
Tas, ka krievu laikos praktiski visi pusvadītāju elementi tika nospiesti no ārzemju analogiem, nav nekāds noslēpums. Daudz vieglāk ir kautko nokopēt, nevis turēt milzīgus institūtus ar zinātniekiem un ņemties ar elektronikas komponenšu izstrādi. Rietumu ražotāji jau īpaši neiebilda, jo ko tu tur daudz bļaustīsie, ja pret tevi pavērstas kodolraķetes. Vēl vajag atcerēties, ka tā laika Intel procesori nebūt nebija tik sarežģīti kā mūsdienās.  Tā laika procesoru varēja gandrīz ar vīli vīlejot izpētīt. Krievu skaitļošanas mašīnas bija precīzas IBM firmas aparātu kopija. Personālo datoru jau tais laikos vēl nebija, jo visus tos ZS spektrumus par komjiem grūti nosaukt. Paaodzei, kura izaugusi pēc 1990 gada jau to grūti saprast.

----------


## zzz

> es peec VEF sabrukuma nopirku paaris Latvijaa razotus exportam uz Vaciju domaatus faksa aparatu ar radiotelefoniem! Kvalitaate un dizains baigi ok! Veel tagad liidziigi veikalos tigojas!


 
Hmmmm, esi cieshi paaliecinaats ka VEFaa _razhotus_? Pirms savaam beigaam VEFs nodarbojaas ar savdabiigiem biznesinjiem - tjipa refurbisheeja  novecojushus/neejoshus burzhuju telefonus tirgoshanai vieteejaa tirguu.

Vprochem viens acu uzmetiens aparaata iekshienei un viss buutu absoluuti skaidrs - kjiinieshu vai letinju razhojums.  ::  (un ne tajaa noziimee ka vefinjsh labaaks. Gluzhi otraadi - liidz normaaliem kjiinieshiem VEFam tehnologjiskaa zinjaa bija kaa kaajaam liidz Meenesim.)

----------


## GuntisK

Šis nu gan pārsteidz (citāts no http://www.rdalfa.lv): "Основными направлениями деятельности фирмы являются разработка и серийное производство высококачественных микросхем для аэрокосмических и оборонных программ."  ::

----------


## Delfins

Kas tieši tevi pārsteidz?

----------


## GuntisK

Tieši šis: "*микросхем для аэрокосмических и оборонных программ*". Nedomāju, ka letiņi tik "kruti".  ::  Jāsaka -respect!  ::

----------


## zzz

> Krievu skaitļošanas mašīnas bija precīzas IBM firmas aparātu kopija.


 ES seerija - yup, nodiiraata no IBM 3xx

SM seerija - no DEC PDP.

Kas attiecas uz 86taa razhoshanu Alfaa - nezinu, neesmu paarliecinaats. Jo visaa visumaa Alfa bija diezgan specializeets fabriikjiitis - taas pamatvirziens bija CAPi/ACPi un shaadi taadi analogie nieki. Procesora razhoshana tur buutu mazliet nje v temu.

----------


## zzz

> Tieši šis: "*микросхем для аэрокосмических и оборонных программ*". Nedomāju, ka letiņi tik "kruti".  Jāsaka -respect!


  ::   ::   ::  Nevajaga jau nu visas maarketinga un pashreklaamas pljaapas njemt par tiiru moneetu. Realitaate zem shiis zajavas ir sekojoshaa - kaa labi zinaams aviaacija un militaarisms ir vienas no visatpaliciigaakajaam jomaam elektronikas zinjaa sekojosha iemesla deelj - ja tur reiz tiek uzprojekteeta ieriice tad visu turpmaako taas dziives laiku tur nekas izmainiits netiek. Lido lidmashiina 10-20-30 gadus - kaada mikrosheema tur bija ielikta projekteejot pirms 30 gadiem, TIESHI ABSOLUUTI ar taadu pashu taa ir jaanomaina nosvilshanas gadiijumaa.  Tas arii ir vieniigais kas ljauj Alfai veel mazliet vilkt eksistenci - shaushaliigi novecojushu rezerves dalju piegaade krievu aviaacijai/militaaristiem. Krutuma tur absoluuti nekaada, anekdotiskums gan mazliet.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

::   ::   ::

----------


## karloslv

pienāk brīdis, kad vecas detaļas taisīt akurāt tieši ir kruta. nu, kad ir tie 30 gadi stuknuļi. piemēram, ej nu satin ferīta gredzenu atmiņu! kurš nu atceras, kā tur bija  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Nu ko-neviens nekā vairāk nezin?  ::

----------


## MONKEY

Nezinu vai tas tā tiešām bija bet esmu dzirdējis ka latvija vienu brīdi ražoja kara lidmašīnas vai to detaļas

----------


## Delfins

Videokartes nvidia MX440/400 laikam arī tikai lodēja  ::

----------


## JDat

Pacelšu mironi. Savulaik strādāju mazā kantorīti, šārējām vienu jumtu ar Almiko. Nu ko? Izjeu pagalmā uzpīpēt... No rītiem viens onka niekojas ar bieziem baltiem dūmiem. Pienācu tuvāk. Paprasīku kas un kā. Šamais lej spainī šidro slapeki no cistetras. Skants kā no Brainica TV šova.  ::  Nafig vajag tā darīt? Tālāk uzved ar kravas liftu to spaini uz kaut kuru tur stāvu... Ko tālāk darīs? Mikroshēmas testēs. Kāds sakars ar mikrenēm tam visam? Vēl ap 2004-2006 gadu šamie lodēja izvadu pie mikroshēmu kristāliem. Biju pie agregātiem pats redzēju. Vienu daļu dara automāts. Tāda dīvaina "šujmašīna". Var iebāzt mūli okulārā un vērot procesu palielināmā stiklā. Tikai ne ko daudz neredzi. Ir pads uz kristāla. Kaut kas ātri nozībsnī un pie pada ir vadiņš. Vienu daļu atkal tantes "ar rokām" dara. Tante skatās mikroskopā kaut ko groza un ar kāju nospiež uz pedāļa. Kā testē kristālus ar šidro slāpekli, to neredzēju. Telpas tur tīras. Nav kā pie ķrurgiem un neviens nestaigā halātos (ja pareizi atceros), bet viss izremontēts un tīrs. Kapēc šamie tā dara kristāliem? Ir (tais laikos bija) pasūtījums un šamie saņem kristālus no ražotāja un saknibina kopā. Dziļākas nianses par Alfa nezinu. Ko šobrīd dara arī nezinu.

Tā patās prasīju vietējam eēlktriķim kurs tur strādāja arī padomju laikos. "samais arī stāstīja dīvainas lietas no tiem laikiem. Piemēram ka šoferim dots uzdevums atvest balonu ar gāzi no Teikas Alfas uz Maskavas Alfu. Nu neko. Šoferis arī atved. Izrādās ka balonā iepildīta gāze, kuru transportējot vajag pus Rīgu evakuēt. Tāpat rādīja pirmo mikroelektronikas ražotni. Gaut kāda baltu kieģelu garāža. Pa skarbo, ja padomā ka tur taisīja pusvadītājus. Tāpatās pa laikam iznāk ārā tantes no ceha lai uzpīpētu. No deguniem asins tek, jo kaut kāda herņa cehā noplūdusi.

Bija tāds Impulss, kas taisīja/remontēja BK. Atridas apmēram tur pat. Blakus bēl cietvielu institīts, ja nemaldos. Tak 80-tajos militārajā (Maskavas) Alfā ņema K556RU5 atmiņas mikrenes priekš BK. Režīms Alfā bija strogais. Ar pasēm/caurlaidēm.

Arī viena veca tantiņa stāstīja ka strādāja Alfā. Ko pastāstīja? Neatcerās, vai negrib stipri stāstī arī šodien. Ko bar gribēt no ulū pesionārtantuka, kas skatās tikai TV5 ziņas šodien? Teica ka slēgts bija ne tikai arēji tur viss, bet arī iekšēji. Tu, cilvēk, viens pats sēdi iztabiņā un lodē plates kaut kam. Nezini ko lodē, shēmu tev nerāda. Un tā visu laiku. Cik man teica, ka tādas Militārās Alfas bija pa visu padomju savienību izkaisītas. Rīgas Alfa ražoja mikrenes priekš sovjetu satelītiem un militāristiem. Kaut kā tā...

Interesanti paklausīties no tur strādājošiem cilvēkiem.

Kad židi (RD electronic) noprihvatizēja Alfu, tad izmeta pagalmā visus mikroelektronikas agregātus pagalmā. Pēc tam metālisti savāca un pārkausēja. RD Alfa un Almiko tie ir pārpalikumi no militārās rūpnīcas.

PS: Ja par Impulsu un BK, kaut ko safleitēju, tad maujiet un pielabojiet.

----------


## next

Impulsaa netaisiija neko (taisiija jau gan - lodaamuru paliktnjus  ::  ).
Bet chinjiija visu - saakot no kalkulatoriem un rakstaamashiinaam un beidzot ar SM un ES.
Es tur veel paspeeju iistu TABULATORU ieraudziit.

----------


## mail0

> Hmmmm, esi cieshi paaliecinaats ka VEFaa _razhotus_? Pirms savaam beigaam VEFs nodarbojaas ar savdabiigiem biznesinjiem - tjipa refurbisheeja  novecojushus/neejoshus burzhuju telefonus tirgoshanai vieteejaa tirguu.
> 
> Vprochem viens acu uzmetiens aparaata iekshienei un viss buutu absoluuti skaidrs - kjiinieshu vai letinju razhojums.  (un ne tajaa noziimee ka vefinjsh labaaks. Gluzhi otraadi - liidz normaaliem kjiinieshiem VEFam tehnologjiskaa zinjaa bija kaa kaajaam liidz Meenesim.)


 Tieši tā, pamatā remontēja siemens astoņdesmito gadu telefonuu brāķus un te tirgoja. Daļai vajadzēja tikai uzpiest soviet dakšas vadiem galā, citiem samainīt dzīslas vietām, lai der eiro ligzdām

----------


## mail0

> Tieši tāpēc arī iesāku šo topiku.  Interesē tieši Latvijas elektronikas vēsture un šis ārzemju mikreņu "kopēšanas" fakts ir diezgan interesants.  Vēl viens piemērs -rūpnīcā "KOMUTATORS" laikam ražoja arī moduļus krievu militārajiem satelītiem.  Tauta-atsaucas, varbūt uzrokam vēl daudz interesantus faktus!


 Komutatorā ražoja detaļas ballistiskajām raķetēm

----------

